
Tesla says it has not received subpoena on Model 3 production - herpderperator
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-probe/tesla-says-it-has-not-received-subpoena-on-model-3-production-idUSKCN1N02LO
======
reagank
There's no refuting of anything in the article. They actually CONFIRM that
they've gotten document requests from DOJ, just voluntarily provided rather
than after a subpoena. Watch your bias.

~~~
lajamerr
There's a big difference between handing over documents voluntarily to a
government request and being forced to by subpoena though.

I'm curious on the exact wording the original article had.

~~~
gameswithgo
the original article said ex-employees had received subpoena, not tesla.

------
dang
The WSJ article is being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18311492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18311492).

------
Freestyler_3
Really opens your eyes to how careful a company(with shares) must be with
anything said, if projections call for criminal probe.

------
anqoz
Journalists outright lying... This one is shocking, I've never seen it
before...

~~~
gameswithgo
The WSJ article did not claim that Tesla received a subpoena.

